# C2Motorsports: 2010 Golf Software Development Results!



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Over the last few weeks, we have had the opportunity to do N/A research and development on a 2010 Golf from a customer who was gracious enough to leave it here for an indefinite amount of time while we tweak it and use it as a template for our Mk6 software lineup (before we turbo it). Needless to say, it has been great to do R&D on our new dyno and after our software technician got hands on the car, we are quite happy with the results!

Obviously, the dyno sheet is an important part of measuring the performance of a car but in the driver’s seat, the results were a lot more impressive than what a couple lines on a piece of paper could show. I personally got the chance to get behind the wheel and the difference between what it was just a mere 3 weeks ago to what it is now put a smile on my face. The mid range is WAY more powerful and where you really feel the most difference, which is great considering 95% of drivers keep their cars in that area and not the high RPM’s. The power-band was a lot smoother, the drive-by-wire lag was significantly decreased, the throttle response was on point, and the overall drivability of the car was drastically improved.

Although we couldn’t get a *TRUE* base run since the car came into us with intake and exhaust, we are trying to find a completely stock 2010 to come in here and give us a base number to gauge our increases. Also, since the car is an automatic, we couldn’t take it into the high RPM range before the car shifted on its own but we definitely made the most of what we had.


*2010 Golf 2.5L*
Automatic Transmission
Intake
Exhaust

*Results*:
HP: 169.8 
TQ: 177.2













If you have any questions about 2.5L Software for your car, don’t hesitate to give us a call at (502) 895-3660 or shoot me an email: [email protected].


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Getting close to a tune for my 2012?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Getting close to a tune for my 2012?


VERY 

I'll keep you posted :thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a 2010 in a manual and did 163WHP(dyno dynamics dynomometer)when I just had carbonio cai and a magnaflow. I just got unitronic stage 2(also have usp midpipe) and am a bit dissapointed but will dyno again soon. I may return it and wait for you guys again who knows. I am not sure of any dealers in chicago though I got my unitronic from a shop just 5miles away. You guys still need to pull the ecu correct because of the new encryption?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> I have a 2010 in a manual and did 163WHP(dyno dynamics dynomometer)when I just had carbonio cai and a magnaflow. I just got unitronic stage 2(also have usp midpipe) and am a bit dissapointed but will dyno again soon. I may return it and wait for you guys again who knows. I am not sure of any dealers in chicago though I got my unitronic from a shop just 5miles away. You guys still need to pull the ecu correct because of the new encryption?


We can bench flash it if you can send it down here for a day or two! :thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We can bench flash it if you can send it down here for a day or two! :thumbup:


Then I gotta spend a hundreado in gas. But I bet it will still be cheaper than my unitronic tune with install. I got ripped off big time on that I paid 769$ for a stage 2 tune granted its 5min away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> Then I gotta spend a hundreado in gas. But I bet it will still be cheaper than my unitronic tune with install. I got ripped off big time on that I paid 769$ for a stage 2 tune granted its 5min away.


no no noooo... take your ECU out, send it down to us, we flash it and send it back!

:thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> no no noooo... take your ECU out, send it down to us, we flash it and send it back!
> 
> :thumbup:


what if something goes wrong during shipping or when I am driving it? Is the software finalized and running good? I do not trust myself removing the ecu either and its the only car I can drive. But I can work out a few days possibly like overnight shipping or something Can you tune it for 93 ocatane, high flow cat, intake, catback. How much is the software anyway as well as labor? I suppose you can pm me. But it probably won't be for a few weeks I am getting dynoed first and deciding if I am going to refund the unitronic.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Sigh, they wouldn't offer a service without making sure that everything worked...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

jaja123 said:


> *what if something goes wrong during shipping* or when I am driving it? Is the software finalized and running good? I do not trust myself removing the ecu either and its the only car I can drive. But I can work out a few days possibly like overnight shipping or something Can you tune it for 93 ocatane, high flow cat, intake, catback. How much is the software anyway as well as labor? I suppose you can pm me. But it probably won't be for a few weeks I am getting dynoed first and deciding if I am going to refund the unitronic.


To have it insured for $1000 about the cost to replace it is $23 might cost a bit more for a MKVI just call the dealer to get the price of a new one and add a few hunderd to get it coded.


----------



## J-Cooz (Jan 24, 2012)

Emailed!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Took my ecu and shipped to c2 over night.got it back a few days later and trust me they wouldn't ship back a dead unit...it's not that sensitive...it unplugs, you box it, they flash you install...then you smile!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> what if something goes wrong during shipping or when I am driving it? Is the software finalized and running good? I do not trust myself removing the ecu either and its the only car I can drive. But I can work out a few days possibly like overnight shipping or something Can you tune it for 93 ocatane, high flow cat, intake, catback. How much is the software anyway as well as labor? I suppose you can pm me. But it probably won't be for a few weeks I am getting dynoed first and deciding if I am going to refund the unitronic.


We can definitely tune it for 93 octane and other modifications as well, no problem. It's an easy, straight-forward process: take your ECU out, send it in, we flash it, send it back. 

:thumbup:



itskohler said:


> Sigh, they wouldn't offer a service without making sure that everything worked...


This  



J-Cooz said:


> Emailed!


:beer::thumbup:



TylerO28 said:


> Took my ecu and shipped to c2 over night.got it back a few days later and trust me they wouldn't ship back a dead unit...it's not that sensitive...it unplugs, you box it, they flash you install...then you smile!


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa buddy! :laugh:


----------



## Charlie84 (Aug 13, 2008)

If a car with an aftermarket intake and exhaust was your testbed, what can those of us with no mods whatsoever expect from this tune?


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

Charlie84 said:


> If a car with an aftermarket intake and exhaust was your testbed, what can those of us with no mods whatsoever expect from this tune?


I wouldn't expect much, most likely bellow 10 whp gain looking at moded numbers (just a guess), but you also get rev limit increased (for manuals), and a rev hang fix plus a small increase in engine pep could still make it worthwhile for you.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a '12, so I will be looking forward to your progress as well!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Its not the peak gain that makes the difference in driveability. its the over all gain and smoothing out of the power band.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

DerekH said:


> Its not the peak gain that makes the difference in driveability. its the over all gain and smoothing out of the power band.


 Boom.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Charlie84 said:


> If a car with an aftermarket intake and exhaust was your testbed, what can those of us with no mods whatsoever expect from this tune?


Probably looking at the 8-10 range with an intake and exhaust BUT we cannot say for sure outside of what was tested on this AUTOMATIC trans...



Gunbu said:


> I have a '12, so I will be looking forward to your progress as well!


We finalized our 2012 tune 2 weeks ago and it was IMPRESSIVE to say the least in the midrange... 



DerekH said:


> Its not the peak gain that makes the difference in driveability. its the over all gain and smoothing out of the power band.


Couldn't agree more! :thumbup:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

2010 Performance Software available at this years Waterfest 2012


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Call or email me for all your software solution questions!!!! We need more fast, reliable rabbits!!!


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Are all of the 2012 ECUs covered?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Of course!!! Give us a shout and we can inform you more on what we can do for your vehicle!!


----------



## Neubauere (Jan 11, 2012)

Got my 2010 golf flashed at waterfest and couldn't be any happier with the results great company squeezed me in at the last minute for waterfest


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Neubauere said:


> Got my 2010 golf flashed at waterfest and couldn't be any happier with the results great company squeezed me in at the last minute for waterfest


 Awesome!!! Glad we could help you out!!!


----------

